
Hegel: A new community-friendly JavaScript type checker - pcr910303
https://jsmonk.github.io/hegel/
======
arkanciscan
This seems like a good middle ground between TypeScript and Flow. Its got
Flow's strong type inference, and unobtrusive syntax, and leverages
TypeScript's popularity, by supporting .ts definitions. Type safety nerds
should be happy to hear that there is no "any".

------
Vosporos
I'm gonna stay with PureScript.

